# Garage Retreat sticker



## havasu (Jul 26, 2010)

Today I received my official Garage Retreat sticker. I will have to really think out my new garage cabinets in order to compliment the sticker. Thanks folks, I (my garage) will wear it proudly!


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 27, 2010)

Post up a pic when you find a spot for it.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2010)

I will, provided you leave the lights on in here!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 28, 2010)

besides doing product reviews is there another way to get one of the hallowed garage retreat stickers?


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2010)

Product review? All I did was to fly to Rusty's house, and help clean his garage!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 28, 2010)

ah man I was afraid of that I guess I am just s.o.l.  (sort of out of luck) don't want to be acused of trying to defeat the censor.


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cleaning the garage was easy. I was the babysitting for a week while he was on vacation that became tiring....those kids are rambunctious and eat everything in sight!


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 30, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> besides doing product reviews is there another way to get one of the hallowed garage retreat stickers?



You also get one once you have 100 legit posts.   Legit means they are not just post padding, they are contributions to the forum.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

So what gives man. did ya hate the sticker that much???????


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2010)

If you were referring to me, once the garage is complete, it shall go up. I still need to put a coat of clear epoxy on the floor, and find the upper cabinets that fit.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 13, 2010)

got mine on friday.  since it is white I wanted a dark surface to put it on, so I decided I would stick it on the fridge.  that's kind of the gathering spot for the shop so I consider it a place of high honor.


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2010)

Since the garage is 95% done, we are now looking for a frame in order to mount mine proudly.


----------



## KKItalia (Jun 2, 2012)

nothing else needs


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Are you from Big Bear?


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping I get my sticker in the mail today.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2012)

Man, I always miss out donuts, now stickers.:madrun:


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

8 More posts and you too can have a sticker.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2012)

How many posts for the Garage Retreat Offical Keyfob?


----------



## ME87 (Jun 25, 2012)

Where's my sticker? If someone will send me the file, I can do custom colors!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the link, 50 posts and send a PM to austin and he will send you out a sticker.

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/f14/announcements.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> How many posts for the Garage Retreat Offical Keyfob?



7 More, looks like you will have to come by a few more times.


----------

